# miniature turning



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been playing with minatures almost since I first started turning. Now I'm on a quest to turn a really really small goblet. Here is a photo of my latest attempt. The smallest is less than 1/16" or a little over 1mm tall. I have made new small tools and should be able to go smaller than this when I get the time to do it. You kind of have to be in a certain frame of mind to do this and I've been a little busy lately.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

_Very_ impressive John. You should put some pictures in your gallery here so people can see more of your work. I think you are a little smaller than miniature...those are micro turnings :thumbsup:. I played around with small turning once, all your things in that picture would fit in one of my little bowls with room to spare. Again, _very_ cool.


----------



## fmw1969 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi John,

Love the goblets!

They are a bit smaller than any I have made. I think the smallest I have attempted are about 9mm tall.
My problem is getting two to look the same!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe when I get really small I'll try to turn a matching set. Then you'll have to put me in a straight jacket and rubber room.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

john lucas said:


> Then you'll have to put me in a straight jacket and rubber room.


I would have already been there trying to make what you did._ They_ (the fellers in white coats) just have not caught up with you yet, those are "insanely small" :laughing:.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

John,

You continue to amaze. Are you using dentist tools for turning?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Brodie No the dental tools are too big and too flexible. These were turned with some modified Jewelers screwdrivers. I have made a new set from .030" piano wire and plan to make some smaller goblets when I get time. Hopefully that will be real soon.


----------

